# Just Saying Hello - New Member



## mrfitness2233 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hello all, just introducing myself to the forums. Looking forward to the discussions.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Arnold (Mar 28, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*mrfitness2233* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Gena Marie (Mar 28, 2011)

Welcome Bill, we are glad to have you on board


----------



## Nirvana (Mar 29, 2011)

Welcome Bill!


----------



## rezstyle (Mar 29, 2011)

Welcome Bill


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 29, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## 5thgeartapped (Mar 29, 2011)

Welcome broseph!


----------



## buddhaluv (Mar 30, 2011)

welcome young grasshopper


----------



## Hated (May 4, 2011)

Hey.


----------



## CigarMan (May 4, 2011)

Hey Bill.

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## grynch888 (May 5, 2011)

Welcome


----------

